# Lowell Mass. bottle show gets



## RIBottleguy (Oct 5, 2012)

This is one of my favorite bottle shows to go to, as deals abound if you look carefully.  I found some nice RI bottles and a few others that I couldn't pass up.

 The first order of the day, I got back my tumbled Dr. Hams!  






 My first Old Dr. Warren's Quaker Bitters Prov.RI.  This is the scarce version with Quaker Bitters in a slugplate.  Does anyone have more info on this from a bitters book?





 The partial label.  It has an 1870 patent date, while most have the 1872 patent.






 A presumably rare Bayer bottle from the late 1800s.  It's embossed phenacetine on the shoulder, which was the first product they put out.





 A nice Price Bros. Boston whiskey.  What struck me as odd was the telephone number!  I've never seen a BIM bottle with a phone number on it before.





 A gift from a friend of mine.  Turbitt & Orme Providence, RI soda





 I love the heel embossing:  Two cents will be paid for the return of this bottle.





 Lastly a pictorial soda.  John Tebo Fisherville, Mass. with embossed dog.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice haul. 
 QUAKER BITTERS  R & H # Q1 9 1/8" X 3 1/4" X 2 1/4"  and 7 5/8  Applied mouth Common. Says nothing about the slug plate even in the suplement.  Books have a fair number of advertising items shown.


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

Good stuff buddy


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice finds...The phone number _is_ odd....must be a pretty early phone. How do you mean, "got back"? whats the story on this bottle...? Looks nice.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Joe, I sent it away to get tumbled.  From this: Big Haul


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought so! ...[] I thought there was something mighty familiar about it. It was my favorite bottle of your "Big haul" post... Looks great cleaned up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very cool.


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 6, 2012)

Lowell was the first bottle show I ever went to.  Went to it on my honeymoon.  Needless to say the wife never went to another, not being into bottles and all.  Nice finds.

 PD


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 7, 2012)

Any chance you'd sell this one Taylor?


----------



## epackage (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone likes the Doggie!!![8D][8D][8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Need it to defend the henhouse... []


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 7, 2012)

Connor, I would (should) have, but already sold it!  I shall keep my eye out for any more pictorial sodas/beers.


----------



## splante (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the same bottle I dug without the two cents very nice. they do have a purplish tint to them





> Turbitt & Orme Providence


----------

